# chromium und Flash

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider funktioniert Flash nicht mit Chromium unter amd64bit. Jetzt habe ich mal eine 15.x Version installiert. Hier funktioniert wenigstens der Ton ...aber kein Bild. Einfach ein weißer Tab.

Was kann man da machen?

G. Roland

----------

